# Fehler 30413|20496



## Alphahorst (13. Oktober 2015)

Servus miteinander,

 

habe mir am WE eine Packung FFXIV gegönnt und voller Vorfreude das Spiel installiert. Lief ohne Probleme, dann Account registriert und Launcher gestartet.

Dann gings los..500 mb runtergeladen, plötzlich bricht Verbindung ab und der Launcher schliesst sich nachdem ich die Fehlermeldung mit OK weggeklickt hab...

ich starte den Launcher neu, Patch zieht wieder ein paar mb ..immer so mit ca 1,6 mb/s, was bei meiner Leitung absolut normal ist und mich auch nicht weiter stört..die 7gb Patch würden so ca 140 Min dauern.

 

Leider bricht der DL aber immer wieder ein, ich hab nun seit dem WE ca 1 GB runtergeladen.

 

SO dann im off. SE-Forum angemeldet, nur um festzustellen das ich dort erst posten kann wenn ich mir ingame einen Charakter erstellt habe..ok lesen kann ich dort ja trotzdem,also  diverse Threads gelesen wo drinn steht was man bei diesen Fehlermeldungen machen kann..was ich dann auch alles ausprobiert hab, aber nichts brachte besserung. Zumal der Launcher ja ANfangs auch 500mb gezogen hat OHNE Firewall und Virenwächter zu deaktivieren, DNS adresse zu verändern oder den IE auf Standart zurückzusetzen...

 

Dann MO Support angeschrieben, die sagen natürlich das es NUR an meinem System liegen kann und haben mir genau das gleiche geraten was ich auch schon aus deren Forum hab, dann meinten Sie noch ich soll mir mal den Launcher neu von deren Seite ziehen ...und was glaubt Ihr was passiert ist? Nach ca der hälfte ist der DL plötzlich stehen geblieben und nichts ging mehr vorran..

 

Hat jemand noch nen Tip wie ich evtl. noch in den Genuss des Spiels kommen kann bevor meine 30Tage Gratis abgelaufen sind ??

 

MFG Alphahorst


----------



## karstenschilder (14. Oktober 2015)

Hm. Vielleicht hat er ja schon bei irgendeinem Schub einen Fehlerhaften Datenblock gehabt.

 

Was du versuchen könntest:

 

Den Inhalt des Ordners

 

C:\Users\_*<Benutzername>*_\Documents\My Games\FINAL FANTASY XIV - A Realm Reborn\downloads

 

Löschen und dann den Launcher noch mal von vorn anfangen lassen.

 

Was auch geht:

 

Falls du jemand anderes mit dem Spiel kennst, kannst du dir von ihm einfach den gesamten Programmordner per USB Stick/-festplatte zu dir rüberkopieren.


----------

